# Y'all Remember The Mama That Went All Out For Her Son's Prom? Well..it's Her Daughter's Turn Now.



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 8, 2018)

Do you remember Saudia Shuler, the mom who rented a camel for her son’s lavish prom send-off?

Well, Shuler’s back with another lit prom send-off for her daughter.

This time, she brought Wakanda to Philly, and she spared no expense.

She even provided an actual panther!



Schuler had custom costumes made for several people, presumably family members, based on looks from the movie. Shuler herself was dressed as Queen Mother Ramonda, originally portrayed by Angela Bassett. 





There were African dancers at the function, too.



When it was time for Shuler's daughter to make her appearance, this black a** event got even blacker when babygirl walked out to "Queen to Be" from _Coming to America_. Adorned in a flowing teal gown, she stunted for the crowd.


----------



## UniquelyDivine (Jun 8, 2018)

In true diva fashion, the teen had an outfit change, too.






It was a whole production! If this was the prom send-off, we can't wait to see her wedding.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm more interested in hearing about the academic achievements of the son since he should be close to completing his freehman year.


----------



## jerseyhaircare (Jun 8, 2018)

Hmmmm....congrats?


----------



## Shula (Jun 8, 2018)

I couldn't live this life but yay for them, I guess. She looks beautiful.


----------



## BlueNile (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am just glad she treats both children equally


----------



## LunadeMiel (Jun 8, 2018)

Is that West Philly   She lives in the hood and she's doing this? Yo no comprendo... Pero Why??


----------



## werenumber2 (Jun 8, 2018)

I want to know more about that Country Cookin' restaurant attached to their house


----------



## gimbap (Jun 8, 2018)

...I can’t wait to see their weddings?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jun 8, 2018)

I am tired just looking at all of this.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 8, 2018)

I don't like any of it. And I don't like either of her dresses. But she's a cute girl and if this is what she wanted, I'm glad mama could get it for her. Bye now.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jun 8, 2018)

Closer to Coming to America than Wakanda.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 8, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am just glad she treats both children equally



Ditto. I hope they go on to become accomplished adults.


----------



## WhoIAm (Jun 8, 2018)

Ok. So I didn't realize this was the same lady. I started following her on after some cooking thing she posted was shared.

Anyway, I don't be counting folks money, but she was just talking about things being donated to her after she had surgery a few weeks ago. I think her daughter had a prom before this one and the hair, dress, makeup etc were donated.


Looking at her IG, the tag leads me to believe she's doing this for different kids in the neighborhood.


----------



## jeanghrey (Jun 8, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am just glad she treats both children equally



That was the only nice thing I could think of lol....


----------



## ajoke (Jun 8, 2018)

a hood fairytale prom adequately describes it, so she got what she was looking for. Which is good.


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 8, 2018)

Queen to be, though?


----------



## weaveadiva (Jun 8, 2018)

The daughter and her date look beautiful.

I'm glad she received a send-off comparable to her brother's.


----------



## DeRay (Jun 8, 2018)

LunadeMiel said:


> Is that West Philly   She lives in the hood and she's doing this? Yo no comprendo... Pero Why??




Look so that's my question..

When she walked out of the door down those three dirty steps that's the front door to her house???? It's like almost in the street...
I don't understand..


----------



## Miss_C (Jun 8, 2018)

Well then. It looks like everyone got what they wanted out of the day. 

So...good for them?


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 9, 2018)

House
Car
College
Business 
Study abroad
Stock portfolio

All better investments than blowing all that money on one prom. Buy a dress and move on.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2018)

DeRay said:


> Look so that's my question..
> 
> When she walked out of the door down those three dirty steps that's the front door to her house???? It's like almost in the street...
> I don't understand..


Thank you for this.   I mean it.  THANK YOU!    

It makes no sense to spend all of that money and everything from the scenery to the dresses, looks so tacky and a dirty home front with no curb appeal.   Such a waste.   

And what was with the ankle sports shoes on the African Dancer?   The dancers were good but when I looked at those shoes    And I get it...they didn't want to harm their feet on the dirty street.  That makes perfect sense, not go dance barefoot (as most African Dancers do).   She needed Ballet flats, not Jordan's.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2018)

Miss_C said:


> Well then. It looks like everyone got what they wanted out of the day.
> 
> So...good for them?


True, but at the 'end of the day...'   Such a waste of money. Total waste.


----------



## awhyley (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't like the pink shoes with the teal dress, but loved the hairdo and her date is cute.


----------



## Enyo (Jun 9, 2018)

Why are her low budget Dora Milaje pointing spears at her? Shouldn’t they be escorting her or something like that? They’re acting like the waterfall scene from Black Panther where the royal guards keep Mbaku and T’Challa from backing out of the fight.


----------



## FelaShrine (Jun 9, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> I am just glad she treats both children equally



Exactly. best part of the whole thing


----------



## Shula (Jun 9, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> Thank you for this.   I mean it.  THANK YOU!
> 
> It makes no sense to spend all of that money and everything from the scenery to the dresses, looks so tacky and a dirty home front with no curb appeal.   Such a waste.
> 
> And what was with the ankle sports shoes on the African Dancer?   The dancers were good but when I looked at those shoes    And I get it...they didn't want to harm their feet on the dirty street.  That makes perfect sense, not go dance barefoot (as most African Dancers do).   *She needed Ballet flats, not Jordan's*.



Ah, but remember dear Shimmie, Jordan's are a "status symbol" in certain areas, as well. I'm from the hood and never got it. My cousins would buy the colorful Levi's and match the Jordan's color to them. For why?


----------



## Shula (Jun 9, 2018)

DeRay said:


> Look so that's my question..
> 
> When she walked out of the door down *those three dirty steps* that's the front door to her house???? It's like almost in the street...
> I don't understand..


----------



## PretteePlease (Jun 9, 2018)

I like that the mom goes all out. 
I don't like the execution of the all out but hey. 
I didn't like anything but the ice sculpture


----------



## MzRhonda (Jun 9, 2018)

OhTall1 said:


> I'm more interested in hearing about the academic achievements of the son since he should be close to completing his freehman year.


What? It’s not about the academics....sad but in many cases oh so true


----------



## dream13 (Jun 9, 2018)

werenumber2 said:


> I want to know more about that Country Cookin' restaurant attached to their house



Wait...it’s attached to their house?! She gets a lot of flack on IG for her questionable soul food . I didn’t realize the restaurant was connected to their home though. Interesting...


----------



## Chromia (Jun 9, 2018)

DeRay said:


> Look so that's my question..
> 
> When she walked out of the door down those three dirty steps that's the front door to her house???? It's like almost in the street...
> I don't understand..


I wish the steps & the ground were clean and dry, or I wish a red carpet had been put down, before the train from her dress dragged on it.


----------



## IslandMummy (Jun 9, 2018)

If she’s happy I’m happy.


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 9, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> If she’s happy I’m happy.



Welcome back! Haven’t seen you posting in a while.


----------



## fletgee (Jun 9, 2018)

Such a waste of money.  I'm out..........


----------



## LeftRightRepeat (Jun 9, 2018)

i asked my son if they were going to rent a limo and he said that he would just drive.

so im not even going to try to understand all of this


----------



## DeepBluSea (Jun 9, 2018)

WhoIAm said:


> Ok. So I didn't realize this was the same lady. I started following her on after some cooking thing she posted was shared.
> 
> Anyway, I don't be counting folks money, but she was just talking about things being donated to her after she had surgery a few weeks ago. I think her daughter had a prom before this one and the hair, dress, makeup etc were donated.
> 
> ...



Yeah it looks like she started a fundraiser to help kids get hair/nails/suits/dresses. While I think it’s quite frivolous, everyone deserves to feel special at least once in their live.  An escape from the inner city. 

But with all the money they spent, they could have gotten some red carpet for the steps. Lol.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Farida (Jun 10, 2018)

I just hope she is putting money elsewhere and teaching her kids the same....but I don't have hope. My friends live in a 15-million beach house and even they don't do anything close to this.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 10, 2018)

This is really cute. Good for mom for going all out for her kids. I don't know her circumstances but I know her kids will remember this.


----------



## SlimPickinz (Jun 10, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> If she’s happy I’m happy.


Where you been at ms!


----------



## Spin (Jun 10, 2018)

It seems like she works with a lot of local businesses to put on these events.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 10, 2018)

There's an article about prom culture in the Philadelphia Inquirer.  In it, this woman says she sponsors different children.  I'm not sure if this is her actual daughter.  

Anyways, their home looks mad hood.  @DeRay summed it up perfectly - three little dirty steps.  Like it looked like a block on The Wire.  It's really sad that prom is seen as this huge achievement in certain communities.  Have a neighborhood BBQ, but all the costumes, dancers, the backdrop, fancy cars, dress changes, etc. look so dangon stupid.  Period.


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 10, 2018)

I think every child should have a nice prom and anyone can have a nice prom for under 1K, including limo.  Spending 30K and up on a prom is not a good use of money. 30K is like half a downpayment on certain properties in Philly...it's a year of tuition at certain schools...It's great the businesses are donating, but 5K for just one child to go to a prom is excessive to me.


----------



## DeRay (Jun 10, 2018)

Menina Preta said:


> I think every child should have a nice prom and anyone can have a nice prom for under 1K, including limo.  Spending 30K and up on a prom is not a good use of money. 30K is like half a downpayment on certain properties in Philly...it's a year of tuition at certain schools...It's great the businesses are donating, but 5K for just one child to go to a prom is excessive to me.




It's my understanding that you can still buy houses for under a 100k in Philly so 30k is a more than adequate down payment.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 10, 2018)

Queen To Be is not an appropriate song for a teenage girl's entrance music. She basically said her daughter is free from infection to be used as her prom date's discretion. Ummm...

Oh and the lace on the green dress doesn't fully cover her areola.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 10, 2018)

IslandMummy said:


> If she’s happy I’m happy.




Welcome Back


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 10, 2018)

I was just looking at the pictures and the stills...  I'm so sorry I pressed play....


----------



## Menina Preta (Jun 10, 2018)

DeRay said:


> It's my understanding that you can still buy houses for under a 100k in Philly so 30k is a more than adequate down payment.



Oh. lol. So this further amplifies how she’s hustling backwards...


----------



## Laela (Jun 15, 2018)

Dattafoolishness.


----------



## ava2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## tuftsofcotton (Jun 16, 2018)

There's so much wrong here. Like, so many things that can be read as representations of systemic and wide-ranging ills 
- extravagant, consumerist, "kids acting grown in the wrong way" prom culture. Prom is not an achievement.  And the fact that it is being elevated as such speaks volumes about the larger society. 
- Wakanda escapist mentality from the literal hood.  We all want some form of escapism but this is the just the current pop culture extension of the delusional, needy "we wuz Kings and queens" mentality. What makes it even more interesting that many of the AAs who made the movie such a success and are so emotionally invested in it don't pick up on the dynamics at play.  If this woman and her daughter showed up at Wakanda's front door, they would not be welcome as they're the type of people wakandans world prefer to help with a 10-foot pole.  I think for this family, it's mostly just a cute fairytale theme…but there is larger symbolism in how the film exists in the AA collective imagination. And the particular stains of escapism that some seek out. 
- putting all that effort and money into this short-lived day when there are so many more, higher ROI opportunities that could be invested in as others noted.  (and maybe the woman, who is a business owner, is indeed investing in other opps behind the scenes.) one side of me sees the personal failure of responsibility here and the other sees the systemic failure that's an intentional product of govt, big business and social engineering. It encourages hopelessness in the things that matter and a misguided, infantile hopefulness in the symbolic, conspicuous things that don't. 

So I'm left asking, to what end? What is the point of this? "feeling like a fairytale" to whom and for whom?


----------



## doll-baby (Jun 16, 2018)

Spin said:


> It seems like she works with a lot of local businesses to put on these events.



If this is the same diamante financing I came across a year ago,  the mom could be financing some of this. 

The lady who owns diamante (in the white) is a private lender. I found her when I was looking into flipping houses.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2018)

Spin said:


> It seems like she works with a lot of local businesses to put on these events.


Is that 'Martin' in the photo looking crossed-eyed?    I PROMISE I'm not throwing shade about the eyes.  It's just that 'Martin' does things like that, at least he did in his show years ago with 'Gina' and em'.    I'm so serious with the question.  Ya'll know me. .


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 15, 2018)

chocolat79 said:


> Ditto. I hope they go on to become accomplished adults.


I hope she has checking and saving accounts for them, and  have good credit scores established.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 15, 2018)

tuftsofcotton said:


> There's so much wrong here. Like, so many things that can be read as representations of systemic and wide-ranging ills
> - extravagant, consumerist, "kids acting grown in the wrong way" prom culture. Prom is not an achievement.  And the fact that it is being elevated as such speaks volumes about the larger society.
> - Wakanda escapist mentality from the literal hood.  We all want some form of escapism but this is the just the current pop culture extension of the delusional, needy "we wuz Kings and queens" mentality. What makes it even more interesting that many of the AAs who made the movie such a success and are so emotionally invested in it don't pick up on the dynamics at play.  If this woman and her daughter showed up at Wakanda's front door, they would not be welcome as they're the type of people wakandans world prefer to help with a 10-foot pole.  I think for this family, it's mostly just a cute fairytale theme…but there is larger symbolism in how the film exists in the AA collective imagination. And the particular stains of escapism that some seek out.
> - putting all that effort and money into this short-lived day when there are so many more, higher ROI opportunities that could be invested in as others noted.  (and maybe the woman, who is a business owner, is indeed investing in other opps behind the scenes.) one side of me sees the personal failure of responsibility here and the other sees the systemic failure that's an intentional product of govt, big business and social engineering. It encourages hopelessness in the things that matter and a misguided, infantile hopefulness in the symbolic, conspicuous things that don't.
> ...


This man I know  gave out free backpacks, school supplies and reading books to the children in his community.  It was generous and helpful!


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 15, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> This is really cute. Good for mom for going all out for her kids. I* don't know her circumstances but I know her kids will remember this*.


They suuuurrrrree will!!! they'll probably reminisce about the camel during family visitation day at the prison...


----------



## God_Favor (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2018)

DeepBluSea said:


> Yeah it looks like she started a fundraiser to help kids get hair/nails/suits/dresses. While I think it’s quite frivolous, everyone deserves to feel special at least once in their live.  An escape from the inner city.
> 
> *But with all the money they spent, they could have gotten some red carpet for the steps. Lol*.



THANK YOU!   @DeepBluSea.   Those steps were just horrid.

Now see, @bellatiamarie, someone understands me about those dirty steps and sidewalk.    Jesus loves me, yes He does.   He gave me @DeepBluSea   to agree.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 15, 2018)

God_Favor said:


>


So this is really happening to her.   This very sad, especially for her children.  Very sad.    One thing that hurts is that the news world is having a field day over this...a total field day.


----------



## KEWLKAT103 (Aug 16, 2018)

My thoughts
-The whole thing looks tacky
-I would spend that money on trips abroad, business investment, college, a new home, etc. But hey if they like it...
-It seems like Coming to America, Not Wakanda
-As someone else said, Why are the Dora pointing the spears at them like that? They should be turned around guarding them.


----------



## chocolat79 (Aug 16, 2018)

Word to the wise, stay off SM if you doing dirt. The gubment don’t play about their money.


----------



## intellectualuva (Aug 16, 2018)

Now I understand the dirty steps comment. Sheesh. I remember when folks had to scrub their marble steps in Baltimore on Saturdays to keep them fresh and white. I know they used to do it in Philly too because my cousins up there tell the same story.  We've lost alot in 30+ years. 

Beautiful girl, but  to all this. I guess I'm old or a hater or something.


----------



## bellatiamarie (Aug 16, 2018)

Shimmie said:


> THANK YOU!   @DeepBluSea.   Those steps were just horrid.
> 
> Now see, @bellatiamarie, someone understands me about those dirty steps and sidewalk.    Jesus loves me, yes He does.   He gave me @DeepBluSea   to agree.


----------

